# Trans Aid Ambulance



## toyskater86 (Aug 8, 2013)

To all of my LA County People who have been in the EMS industry to see this company fail, they're back (seems like it)


http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/hea/3989070930.html


please your thoughts? insights?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 8, 2013)

In the words of Darth Vader.........
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 8, 2013)

If you answer an EMT add on Craigslist....


----------



## MMiz (Aug 8, 2013)

Their bankruptcy filing in 2011 is interesting.


----------



## cspinebrah (Aug 9, 2013)

I have 5 co workers that worked there, the would get ran but about 90% of calls were ambulatory pt and the billers would tell them what to write on the pcr's , idk how they are back


----------



## looker (Aug 9, 2013)

cspinebrah said:


> I have 5 co workers that worked there, the would get ran but about 90% of calls were ambulatory pt and the billers would tell them what to write on the pcr's , idk how they are back



It might be fake posting. They kept the other part of the busy which is ambulate and kept the same phone number. It's interesting that they never updated their website.


----------



## medicdan (Aug 9, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Their bankruptcy filing in 2011 is interesting.



Humm, do you see the 30k due to the Staples Center for season tickets? Everything else looked like legitimate business expenses...


----------



## swiftswcc (Aug 23, 2013)

*Former Employee...*



emt.dan said:


> Humm, do you see the 30k due to the Staples Center for season tickets? Everything else looked like legitimate business expenses...



Not to mention the VEGAS TRIPS FOR UPPER MANAGMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! INCLUDING DISPATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND THEIR LIKE I DUNNO 19 CARS THEY HAD PARKED OUT FRONT ALL THE TIME!


----------

